# Malaysian Singles Meetup In Singapore



## cerhyap (Aug 1, 2013)

I just joined a meet up group in singapore.
You may also try to goto the web to search the webpage

A place where Malaysian Singles are able to meet others Malaysian Singles who are both working in Singapore


----------

